# Technivorm / Melitta-Bonavita auto-drip



## Earlepap

I'm in the market for an auto-drip machine. Was fairly set on getting a Technivorm, but have had trouble finding any UK stockist, apart from coffeehit, but they only have the steel carafe version and it's out of my price range. thecoffeemachinelondon sell them apparently, but it seems they've gone AWOL.

Came across this from Melitta - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-Excellent-Brushed-Stainless-Thermal/dp/B001B21L8Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1377115637&sr=1-1&keywords=aroma+excellent#productDescription

It would appear to be the same as the BonaVita BV1800 that has received favourable reviews in the States. Just a rebranding due to some kind of licensing issue I think.

Does anyone have experience with the Melitta/BonaVita? Or know a Technivorm supplier?

Thanks.


----------



## ronsil

I had a Technivorm earlier this year. Excellent machine.

Used to come onto ebay new at a very reasonable price. Don't see them now.

However there is a used one on auction now:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TECHNIVORM-COFFEE-FILTER-MACHINE-/200954211453?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&clk_rvr_id=512638063597


----------



## 4085

2 different ones on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kaffeemaschine-Technivorm-Moccamaster-KBG-741-/110756205830?pt=DE_Haushaltsgeräte_Kaffeemaschinenzubehör&hash=item19c9959506

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TECHNIVORM-COFFEE-FILTER-MACHINE-/200954211453?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2ec9cdec7d


----------



## espressotechno

Technivorm are commercial filter coffee machines.

The UK agents are AA First - http://www.aafirst.co.uk - who sell primarily to the commercial coffee trade.

Try contacting AA First, as they may be happy to sell you one of their smaller Clubline models.


----------



## Earlepap

Thanks for the help everyone. After tracking one down, I've decided to go for the Technivorm as they seem to be built to last. Should arrive next week!


----------



## gmason

I have a Technivorm and I can assure that you will not be disappointed. It produces cup after cup of great coffee every time. Tried the UK source, but found it cheaper in Germany. Was about to purchase when I came across The Coffee Machine in Kings Road. Called them and they dropped the price close to what I had been quoted in Germany. It was on my countertop within 24 hours. The machine is still on offer (with a 5-year guarantee) and their contact details are:

http://www.thecoffeemachinelondon.co.uk/?p=1


----------



## gmason

Forgot to add to the previous post - try to get a Technivorm with a controllable filter basket. There is a switch on the side of the basket that controls the flow of water through the filter. This is important if you are only making half a pot. It also allows you you preinfuse or even saturate the coffee for a pour over. The new Technivorm home machines do not come with this - it depends which model you buy - but they only cost about £12 - £15 to buy separately.


----------



## reelcoffy

Would one of these be overkill for 2-3 cup use? I have the aeropress for single cup and fancy the set-up and go operation on the Technivorm with only fresh beans required.

Just wondering if any issues on basket etc if only using small amount of grinds and so may cause brew flow consistency issues etc. Is there a minimum requirement e.g 30g for 0.5L


----------



## gmason

On weekdays before leaving home for work, I tend to brew only enough for 2-3 cups. In fact 2-3 cups would be standard unless we have company. With 2-3 cups, the coffee is drunk fairly quickly and not left standing around. The filter control has a switch that slows the water flow through the grounds and this is recommended by Technivorm if you are brewing 0.5L or less as the slower flow gives better extraction. Water in, filter closed, pre-infuse, filter open to the half-way point and that's it. I looked at all the options available before buying this machine and I do not regret the purchase. It makes brilliant brewed coffee at the right temperature (assuming you use good coffee). The machine is hand built with a copper boiler and all the key parts are removable/replaceable. The only additional purchase I have made is a metal filter. Sometimes I use it, sometimes I don't. Since buying the Technivorm last winter, I rarely use my Chemex or Hario.


----------



## reelcoffy

gmason said:


> On weekdays before leaving home for work, I tend to brew only enough for 2-3 cups. In fact 2-3 cups would be standard unless we have company. With 2-3 cups, the coffee is drunk fairly quickly and not left standing around. The filter control has a switch that slows the water flow through the grounds and this is recommended by Technivorm if you are brewing 0.5L or less as the slower flow gives better extraction. Water in, filter closed, pre-infuse, filter open to the half-way point and that's it. I looked at all the options available before buying this machine and I do not regret the purchase. It makes brilliant brewed coffee at the right temperature (assuming you use good coffee). The machine is hand built with a copper boiler and all the key parts are removable/replaceable. The only additional purchase I have made is a metal filter. Sometimes I use it, sometimes I don't. Since buying the Technivorm last winter, I rarely use my Chemex or Hario.


Thats great , thanks . I was checking out other brew methods but they need to be easy for other half without too much hassle as she would not have patience for some of the pour overs.


----------



## Earlepap

Thanks for the advice gmason. I think the one I got has the filter basket with a switch. Like you I'll probably be brewing 500ml or so most of the time.


----------



## gmason

A recent and thorough review of filter/drip coffeemakers:


----------



## Earlepap

My Technivorm arrived yesterday. I think I must've been last on the UPS man's route since it showed up at 6pm. Wanting the opportunity to sleep during the night, I only made half a pot to test it out and only drank a cup of that. Ballparked a grind, shut the drip valve off for 30s then put it at the halfway setting for the rest of the brew. It took 3.5-4m and was over-extracted as a result but the I was pleased with the machine. Today I loosened up the grind and made half a pot again using the same process, this time it took 3m and tasted great - Workshop Hunkute, Ethiopia, I'm not a big fan of it, but hasn't tasted this good. I've seen in a couple videos people recommend stirring at times but I got this thing to avoid faff so I won't be bothering with that (at least not for now).

Rinse the filter, pour in the water and coffee, press a button. 3 minutes later fantastic coffee. Love it! I still enjoy the nerdy side of coffee, but my interest in the making of a cup has waned in the last few months, and I mostly - as it has always been for me - just want to enjoy the bean, not waste however much of a bag with cocked-up pouring techniques or forgotten steeps. Accepting that they'll always be grind and dose adjustments to make, the Technivorm will hopefully bring consistency to all other areas of the brew. Early days, but I feel this may be the last purchase I make for a while.


----------



## garydyke1

Sounds perfect! Did you Explore any Marco options?


----------



## gmason

Congrats on the new machine and it's good to know that you are enjoying fantastic coffee from the outset. It took me a day or two to get the grind right - it's medium to slightly coarse and I find it works across all blends and single origin coffees. I rarely adjust the setting. Every now and then I use a metal filter on interesting or unusual coffees and it does make a distinct difference as obviously the filter allows the oils to enter the brew and you can really appreciate the beans.

There are online videos on stirring the grinds and so forth, but frankly, the taste difference is so imperceptible, I can't see the point. I do completely saturate the grinds at the outset (filter off for the equivalent of approx one cup), open it half way and the coffee is brilliant. As I said before, I no longer use the Hario or Chemex. One thing I make a point of doing is to brew a cup or two of water if the machine has sat for a few days without being used. This gets any old water out of the boiler. I also wash the filter at the same time simply by letting the fresh water pass through it. Some filters can leave a paper taste and this seems to be an effective way of dealing with it.


----------



## Earlepap

garydyke1 said:


> Sounds perfect! Did you Explore any Marco options?


Didn't know Marco did any home products! Doh.


----------



## garydyke1

http://www.ifsa.eu.com/news/marco-launches-bru-an-advanced-new-small-batch-filter-coffee-brewer/


----------



## beebah

Clive coffee are also just about to release a brewer called Ratio.


----------



## Earlepap

Interested to know what sort of grind size you use for half-pot brews gmason - with a pic if possible! I've been messing around with different brewing and beans and had results that contradict what I would expect. Darker roasts preferring a finer grind for instance.

What sort of beans do you usually use?


----------



## Mike mc

I have been looking at the technivorm for some time now.mainly for the simplicity.i mite buy one in the future


----------



## gmason

For the past five months, I have been using beans from The Coffee Bean Shop. It's their promotional offer that consists of one or two blends with two-three single origin coffees. All have been excellent and I've maintained this as the selection differs month by month, so each new pack is a bit of an adventure from a taste perspective.

With regards to the grind, I veer towards medium-coarse as opposed to medium-fine. This came after much trial and error to the extent that I no longer adjust the grind between coffees. Initially I lost the plot somewhat making various stepped grinder adjustments, but I read a post in Home Barista that included a photo that showed grain coarser than what I was using as 'ideal' for the Technivorm. I gradually adjusted my settings and am happy with the taste results.


----------



## Mike mc

Earlepap said:


> Interested to know what sort of grind size you use for half-pot brews gmason - with a pic if possible! I've been messing around with different brewing and beans and had results that contradict what I would expect. Darker roasts preferring a finer grind for instance.
> 
> What sort of beans do you usually use?


Hi where did you manage to source yours from as I'm looking to buy one. I contacted coffeemachine London last week but never recieved a reply. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

Mike I have one available in the for sale thread if you want one


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> Mike I have one available in the for sale thread if you want one


Hi Dave just seen your reply.i have just looked on your for sale thread and noticed its gone.thanks for the offer


----------



## oop north

I just spotted that and missed it, too. Am in the same boat, wanting to be able to make larger quantities when have guests - use aeropress for just me but once there are more than a couple of mugs need making it's a faff. Have an espro that does 3-4 mugs but then a faff to clean out quickly (required if more than four or five people wanting coffee). Does the technivorm do bigger quantities? Will speak to the systemic kid directly about the siphon options...


----------



## espressotechno

The jug used on the Technivorm determines the volume of coffee brewed: Fill the jug with cold water to the no. of cuppas required, then empty it into the top reservoir.

So if you go for a larger TV model with a large jug, you can reduce the brew size down to, say, 4 cuppas without performance loss.

From memory, the Clubline TVs have 8 cup jugs; the larger TVs have 12 cup/1.8litre jugs....the TV website http://www.technivorm.com has all the tech.spec.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> I just spotted that and missed it, too. Am in the same boat, wanting to be able to make larger quantities when have guests - use aeropress for just me but once there are more than a couple of mugs need making it's a faff. Have an espro that does 3-4 mugs but then a faff to clean out quickly (required if more than four or five people wanting coffee). Does the technivorm do bigger quantities? Will speak to the systemic kid directly about the siphon options...


Tim - Hario syphons are pretty expensive. I bought a two cup which give about 300ml of brewed coffee but recently bought a Hario copy (but indistinguishable) on Amazon for £25.00 delivered which is a steal. Capacity is about 600ml max but you can brew less quite happily. It makes a wonderfully clean brew and is great fun and not much of a hassle unless you're in a tearing hurry - use mine every morning. Advise ditching the enclosed burner and going for a small butane job - can be found at Cream Supplies for around £20.00 delivered - gives you very precise control. You're most welcome to come round for a demo.


----------



## oop north

Thanks, Patrick - a bit busy next couple of weeks but then should have some time so will take you up on your kind offer


----------



## Earlepap

Mike mc said:


> Hi where did you manage to source yours from as I'm looking to buy one. I contacted coffeemachine London last week but never recieved a reply. Thanks


I got mine from coffeemachine london. I emailed and they responded a week or so later. I think it's a small operation and they were on holiday. Once we were talking the service was great - fast delivery and correspondence, no problems with the technivorm itself.


----------



## Mike mc

Earlepap said:


> I got mine from coffeemachine london. I emailed and they responded a week or so later. I think it's a small operation and they were on holiday. Once we were talking the service was great - fast delivery and correspondence, no problems with the technivorm itself.


I actually got a response yesterday so placed the order.159 delivered is not a bad price.thanks for the info mate


----------



## gmason

It's a great machine and at a good prIce and I sure you will be pleased. I also bought from them this time last year and was pleased with the service.


----------



## sdeleng

Hope this is not too late. Just a warning - the Melitta's interior is glass and prone to exploding. Melitta's customer service is terrible. It happened to me when I was rinsing out the flask with hottish water and their response was that the water must have been too hot! Surely not - it was not as hot as the coffee that it produced. As the flask is pressurised it exploded with a frightening bang. The bulky glass remained in the canister and fine bits flew out all over the worktop, sink and unfortunately my face. Suffered a minor laceration. Three days later was still finding glass all over the place. The machine was under warranty, but Melitta would not honour it, despite seeing the photos. Said they do not cover glass. It was in a holiday home and had little use. I threw it away and instead of fighting them I have posted on all social media. An internet search revealed others have had the same problem.

Bought Technivorm mocha master for main house 8 years ago. The machine is not beautiful, but it is VERY robust and produces the best coffee you are ever likely to get from a drip machine. In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## garydyke1

Thats a scary story!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

sdeleng said:


> The machine was under warranty, but Melitta would not honour it, despite seeing the photos. Said they do not cover glass. It was in a holiday home and had little use. I threw it away and instead of fighting them I have posted on all social media. An internet search revealed others have had the same problem. Bought Technivorm mocha master for main house 8 years ago. The machine is not beautiful, but it is VERY robust and produces the best coffee you are ever likely to get from a drip machine. In my humble opinion of course.


Outrageous. If you operated the machine according to the manufacturer's instructions, they are liable. Two suggestions. Tell them you are reporting them to Trading Standards quoting other similar experiences and consider taking them to the Small Claims Court. It's not difficult and is specifically set up for this kind of claim. Usually, the mere mention of the Small Claims Court (check the website) is enough to get a positive response as the supplier, in this case Melitta, don't want/like negative publicity.


----------



## Earlepap

Thanks for the warning sdeleng. Fortunately I ended up going for the Technivorm and am happy with it. A similar thing happened to me when I was cleaning a glass/plastic Thermos: think I was a little heavy-handed with the scrubber and it exploded in my face. No lacerations thankfully!


----------



## Spy

Looking at a family drip machine and came across some good reviews on the Melitta Aroma deluxe which brought me to this thread. It appears that the main retailer others bought from, coffee machine shop, is sadly no more.

Anyone know now what the best price/supplier is ?

Also, is this still the best drip machine to go for ?

Any other ones to consider?


----------



## Robbo

Spy said:


> Looking at a family drip machine and came across some good reviews on the Melitta Aroma deluxe which brought me to this thread. It appears that the main retailer others bought from, coffee machine shop, is sadly no more.
> 
> Anyone know now what the best price/supplier is ?
> 
> Also, is this still the best drip machine to go for ?
> 
> Any other ones to consider?


Im currently looking at this as it seems to have great reviews on this forum. https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/behmor-brazen-plus-brew-system


----------



## Spy

Thanks Robbo. What are your thoughts on how the Brazen compares to the Technovorm?


----------



## Robbo

Spy said:


> Thanks Robbo. What are your thoughts on how the Brazen compares to the Technovorm?


I cant say i have experience of either. I have been looking for a similar machine myself. In regards to the Brazen, the price, simplicity and forum members reviews appeals to me. Have a look here....http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24813-Behmor-Brazen-Plus-Review&highlight=Brazen


----------

